# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Vecteur sur 16 bits

## steph496

Bonjour,
je vous explique mon soucis.
Je ne suis pas un expert en VHDL, a vrai dire je viens de m'y mettre.
J'ai une chaine d'acquisition qui comporte un capteur et un convertisseur analogique numerique. Cet ADC 16 bits, me convertit une tension analogique a une frquence de 100KHz.
Ce que j'ai besoin de faire, c'est de crer un vecteur de 128 lments avec pour chaque lment 16 bits ( peut etre serait il mieux d'utiliser une matrice), et ensuite je dois faire la somme des 128 lments (cods chacun sur 16 bits) pour en ressortir une valeur dcimal. Je dois donc stocker ces 128 * 16 bits avant de les sommer. Alors voila, je ne sais pas trop comment crer ce vecteur de 128 lments et la place en mmoire dont j'aurais besoin pour faire cette somme (donc de 128 * 16 bits data). A la base j'ai a disposition cette carte d'valuation : 


> http://www.altera.com/products/devki...axii-1270.html


Merci de votre aide

----------

